# Is progesterone support given to all ladies doing iui?



## Sara786 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi girls,

My iui they don't give progesterone support in 2ww only in ivf. If any of u take it had it helped and dud u take it orally or vaginally?? 

Any answers appreciated


----------



## Bellazim (Mar 19, 2011)

At my clinic they don't give it to you until your second attempt. As my friend was going through iui before me at the same clinic she told me to ask for it and they were happy to give it too me.........................BUT...........I'm now regretting it!!! The 'itch' for the pessaries is driving me crazy  
But Hey anything to help the swimmers eh??


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi

My clinic only give progesterone for IVF, not IUI. 

Good luck.

x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Some clinics do, just as many don't.  My clinic give you cyclogest routinely after IUI up to 12 weeks.


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

My clinic say there is no evidence to say pessaries work.


----------



## Sara786 (Jun 7, 2011)

That is what one nurse said at mine that pressaries might not work  but why do they have them as part of teh protocol for ivf.

she also said they dont cause no harm if you take them neither. so it is debateable!!!


----------

